# Does a 04 3.2L Touareg have a timing chain or timing belt?



## tahoeman (Jun 30, 2007)

I have been informed that the 04 3.2L has a timing chain and not a timing belt. Is that true? If so, timing chains doesn't really need replacing, right? It's suppose to last the life of the vehicle or at least 140k miles?


----------



## Jxander (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Does a 04 3.2L Touareg have a timing chain or timing belt? (tahoeman)*

See the post about 10 below yours on "60k maint. & oil change." I think that will answer your question.


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: Does a 04 3.2L Touareg have a timing chain or timing belt? (tahoeman)*

The engine is a VR6 and all VR6 engines have chains.
-Uwe-


----------

